# Upper back pain



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Does upper back pain go with GERD? I have upper back pain near the wings in my back, not all the time. It's almost like a gall bladder back pain.Thanks


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I used to get that regularly, it would wake me up in the middle of the night and I'd have to get up and walk around for awhile. It was a combination of heartburn and gas, with the gas causing the back pain. Pepcid Complete genrally takes care of it, though my true solution was figuring out what food was causing it. For me it was any canned or jarred tomato products, from catsup to tomato sauce to tomato juice...think it's the citric acid they use in preserving it...of course that also includes all premade Italian food, pizza etc as well as almost all the red pasta sauces at restaurants. Fresh tomatoes have never been a problem. Now, I take a Pepcid before eating those foods. So maybe you can figure out your food connection, if you have one. That pain is a killer...thought for while I was having a heart attack. Take care.


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

I was just wondering about the back pain also, because of the fact that i always get back pain and sometimes that is worse than the stomach pains that i have. I went to my doctors on friday and he told me its from the pressure in my colon that makes it happen. For some reason my back pain has become more dominant in the past few weeks and its getting so bothersome and its really tough with work and just sitting is so uncomfortable. Its my mid back that hurts the most. My gi had me get an ultrasound because he wanted to check my gallbladder just to see if that was the problem but it came back normal but i am going to have a cat scan soon just to double check and get a better look at whats causing so much of my pain. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

I have also had this pain along with other symptoms. My doctor always seemed to blow it off when I'd mention that symptom. It really hurts. It was in the area of the heart but straight back right between the shoulder blades. I don't get that anymore since I've had surgery for my reflux.


----------



## 13470 (Sep 4, 2006)

I also get the pain between my shoulder blades.Usually more on the left side.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I get that pain too. Sometime from sitting wrong sometimes from eating wrong. You're not alone on that one.


----------



## 15861 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yep, I get it too, associated with GERD.Not fun.


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Have any of you had the H-plori test? Back pain between the shoulderblades is a sign of an ulcer. Gerd is in my opion caused by the body's attempt to burn away H-plori. My mother has Hp and my stepfather developed Gerd. The body produces acid four times the normal strength to burn away Hp and ends up causing ulcers instead. I had back pain after months of chronic heartburn and tested positive {breath test} for Hp, took the meds and was fine for years....until 10 years later took antibiotics for dental work and now I have IbsD lucky me.


----------

